# timing/idle



## PatM (Mar 26, 2005)

I just replaced plugs, air filter. rotor, dist. cap, wires, fuel filter. Should I bring car to dealership to adjust timing and idle speed? Also, the dealership has a service to remove carbon buildup, is that a good idea.

Thanks, PatM


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

PatM said:


> I just replaced plugs, air filter. rotor, dist. cap, wires, fuel filter. Should I bring car to dealership to adjust timing and idle speed? Also, the dealership has a service to remove carbon buildup, is that a good idea.
> 
> Thanks, PatM


i dont like the services that most dealerships have... they seem to gimmicky for me. when i went to automotive school way back when, that service didnt seem to do too much. you should learn to do the timing yourself, its very easy and takes about 10 minutes to do if its your first time. about 2-3 minutes after that.


----------



## erik2282 (May 17, 2005)

the decarb method i use is to put alittle tranny fluid into a vaccum hose so that it goes into the intake, raise rpm to 3-4000 rpm, and wait until smoke stops comin out of the exhaust. helps a little


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

erik2282 said:


> the decarb method i use is to put alittle tranny fluid into a vaccum hose so that it goes into the intake, raise rpm to 3-4000 rpm, and wait until smoke stops comin out of the exhaust. helps a little


thats actually a very easy way to get rid of carbon on valves. water has almost the same effect. the trick is to use small amounts or even atomizing it if possible.


----------

